# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشکلمو باهاتون در میون میذارم...حرفی،سخنی،پندی،ان رزی،نصیحتی چیزی بگید لطفا...

## atoo

سلام
من پایه دهم هستم و دارم جدی میخونم واسه کنکور
به دلایلی که هیچ ربطی به کرونا نداره مجبورم کل دبیرستانمو غیرحضوری بخونم

حالا مشکلم اینه که خانواده ما خیلی فضای متشنجی داره(نه فقط سر و صدا، استرس و همچنین اصطکاک بین آدمای خانواده ی من زیاده... بجز این، در کل همش باید نگران باشی که الان چه اتفاق تازه ای قراره بیفته :Yahoo (2):  )

منم خیلی آدم حساسی ام و با کوچیکترین اتفاقی به هم میریزم و کلا از مسیر درس خارج میشم :Yahoo (2): 

حالا ازتون میخوام کمکم کنید و راه حلی بگید که بتونم تحت تاثیر فضایی که توشم و آدماییکه اطرافم هستن قرار نگیرم و به این حد از استرسیکه دارم و دلیلش اصلا خودم نیستم غلبه کنم(میرم پای درس همش فکر و خیال اینکه قراره چه اتفاقی بیفته و چه بلایی سرمون بیاد تمرکزمو میگیره) :Yahoo (2): 

ممنون میشم اگه توی بحث شرکت کنید :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ArthurMorgan

برید پشت بوم جا بندازید درو ببندید و بخونید
یا
برید تو اتاق هدفون با آهنگ بذارید تو گوشتون

----------


## Bahar1377

اخ ، چه بد.کتابخونه برو درس بخون.البته الان که دهمی زیاد به خودت سخت نگیر.

----------


## Mahdis79

بنظر من خیلی به خودت سخت نگیر فعلا درسای مدرسه رو بخون سعی کن خیلی خوب یادبگیری درسارو

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

بنظر من سخت بگیر و از همین دهم به آب و آتیش بزن که مطالبو از همین الان بترکونی بری جلو!کنکور شوخی نداره رقبات زیادن و باید حسابی کار کنی توی ذهنت فقط به رتبه۱ کنکور فکر کن حتی رتبه ۲ هم نه فقط و فقط رتبه۱!در مورد مشکلت هم سعی کن کلا توی یه فضای جداگانه از خونتون درس بخونی مثلا پشت بوم،زیر زمین،طبقه خالی اگه دارین خلاصه خودت رو از اون جو متشنج خونه جدا کن موفق باشی

----------


## mahsakiasi

_درحدی بخون که فردا پسفردا اومدی دوازدهم صفر نباشی وگرنه از الان سختی زیاد دادن به خودت نتیجه ای جز پشیمونی نخواهد داشت_

----------


## melodii

> برید پشت بوم جا بندازید درو ببندید و بخونید
> یا
> برید تو اتاق هدفون با آهنگ بذارید تو گوشتون


مطالعه با موسیقی اصلا توصیه درستی نیست

----------


## melodii

سلام 
امیدوارم که شرایط مناسب برای شما فراهم باشه و به موفقیت های خوب دست پیدا کنید 
متاسفانه شرایطی که فعلا دارید ؛ زمینه‌ساز خیلی قوی برای عدم تمرکز هست و اوضاع فعلی دنیا هم مساعد نیست پس توصیه کتابخانه جایز نیست . پیشنهادهایی که میتونه کمک کننده باشه اینکه ؛ اگر حیاط دارید ؛ یه محیط کوچک برای خودتون درست کنید ؛ با مدرسه ایی صحبت کنید که کلاس خالی در اختیار شما قرار بدن ؛ اتاقی اگر در مسجد یا امکان مذهبی وجود داره رو استفاده کنید ؛ خونه ی پدربزرگ یا کسانی که تنها هستند

----------


## mohammad1381

> مطالعه با موسیقی اصلا توصیه درستی نیست


داداش این چه حرفیه،من زیست شناسی هم با آهنگ (نه موسیقی) اونم با صدای بلند گوش میدم چون اعصابم به یه مو بنده و صدای پرنده بیرون رو هم بشنوم اعصابم به هم میریزه!(البته همین الانم دارم گوش میدم)

----------


## melodii

نکته مهم اینکه حتما مطالعه رو جدی بگیرید ؛ به خودتون استرس و اضطراب وارد نکنید اما درس خوندن و قوی کردن پایه رو حتما مد نظر داشته باشید . به نتیجه و پایان کار لازم نیست فکر کنید ‌. تنها چیزی که اهمیت داره تلاش در لحظه هست . این لحظات در نهایت پایان دلنشینی رو رقم خواهند زد

----------


## mohammad1381

خواهر به نظر من کلاس دهم رو زیاد سخت نگیر به همون 3 الی 4 ساعت بسنده کن(البته نظر من زیاد اهمیت نداره چون خودم پشت کنکوری ام)

----------


## melodii

> داداش این چه حرفیه،من زیست شناسی هم با آهنگ (نه موسیقی) اونم با صدای بلند گوش میدم چون اعصابم به یه مو بنده و صدای پرنده بیرون رو هم بشنوم اعصابم به هم میریزه!(البته همین الانم دارم گوش میدم)


توصیه شما در ارتباط با خودتان کارساز هست اما من طبق اصل درس خوندن نکته رو بیان کردم . مطالعه نیاز به تمرکز و تحلیل داره و همزمان گوش دادن به موضوع غیر درسی و مطالعه درس ؛ قدرت تمرکز و تحلیل رو از بین میبره

----------


## mohammad1381

> توصیه شما در ارتباط با خودتان کارساز هست اما من طبق اصل درس خوندن نکته رو بیان کردم . مطالعه نیاز به تمرکز و تحلیل داره و همزمان گوش دادن به موضوع غیر درسی و مطالعه درس ؛ قدرت تمرکز و تحلیل رو از بین میبره


حرف شما متینه هر کسی شرایط خودشو داره.

----------


## prince

> سلام
> من پایه دهم هستم و دارم جدی میخونم واسه کنکور
> به دلایلی که هیچ ربطی به کرونا نداره مجبورم کل دبیرستانمو غیرحضوری بخونم
> 
> حالا مشکلم اینه که خانواده ما خیلی فضای متشنجی داره(نه فقط سر و صدا، استرس و همچنین اصطکاک بین آدمای خانواده ی من زیاده... بجز این، در کل همش باید نگران باشی که الان چه اتفاق تازه ای قراره بیفته )
> 
> منم خیلی آدم حساسی ام و با کوچیکترین اتفاقی به هم میریزم و کلا از مسیر درس خارج میشم
> 
> حالا ازتون میخوام کمکم کنید و راه حلی بگید که بتونم تحت تاثیر فضایی که توشم و آدماییکه اطرافم هستن قرار نگیرم و به این حد از استرسیکه دارم و دلیلش اصلا خودم نیستم غلبه کنم(میرم پای درس همش فکر و خیال اینکه قراره چه اتفاقی بیفته و چه بلایی سرمون بیاد تمرکزمو میگیره)
> ...


اول بايد بگم كه شرايطتون رو درك ميكنم كامل، خيلي وقتا خونه ما متاسفانه دست كمي از ميدون جنگ نداره و تنش و سر وصدا و مهمون و... هميشه مخل اسايشه(اين شرايط اقتصادم كه الان خيلي تنش درست كرده برا بيشتر مردم ) .تو اين شرايط درس خوندن به هيچوقت ساده نيست بعد يه مدت تمرين عادت ميكنين و بازدهي تون اوكي ميشه اما دردسر اصلي عدم تمركز به دليل تنش عصبي و عدم ارامش ذهنيه(خستگي و فرسودگي ذهني ناشي از همين شرايط) كه اونو بايد حواستون باشه من يه پسرم با ويژگي هاي خاص شخصيتي خودم راهشم پيدا كردم برا خودم با موسيقي فيلم و كلا هنر ذهنم رو اروم ميكردم (الانم تو دانشگاه دارم با همين روش پيش ميرم هنوزم شرايط زياد تغيير نكرده خصوصا باباي گراميم خيلي خوش اخلاقه گاهي :Yahoo (4): ) و اينكه هر چند وقت يه بار با دوستام دور همي بازي رايانه اي و كارت بازي و مسخره بازي و عشق حال را ميندازيم كل يه ماه تنش رو ميشوره ميبره بعدم متمركز رو هدفم هستم و اميدوار به اينده بهتر .همين كه از شرايط الانت راضي نيستي خودش ميتونه يه شمشير دو لبه باشه نا اميد و دلسرد بشي يا بگي نميخوام اين طوري بمونم و حقمه يه زندگي زيبا و پر ارامش داشته باشم و خود همين شرايط سخت رو تبديل كني به يه نقطه قوت .شرايط سخت يا ادما رو متلاشي ميكنه يا متعالي اكثرا متلاشي ميشن تو ميخواي از كدوما باشي 
پ ن : اگه اهل فيلمي ، فيلم مرد سيندرلايي با بازي راسل كرو رو پيشنهاد ميكنم رو من خيلي تاثير مثبت گذاشت

----------


## lix_Max

آهنگ ملایم با هندزفری گوش کن
هدست صدا گیر بخر از ابزار فروشا

----------


## _pariya.sh_

*دوست عزیزم به این فکر کن که این اتفاقات همیشه بوده و فعلا هم پابرجا هستن، تا الان اتفاق ناگواری افتاده؟ خب از الان به بعدم همینه؛ پس به این فکر نکن که وای الان یه اتفاقی میوفته و فلان و بهمان؛ جای درس خوندنتو عوض کن، از برنامه هایی که صدای طبیعت پخش میکنن استفاده کن و بذار توی گوشت واسه یه مدت؛ ریلکسیشن و یوگا خیلی به آروم شدن و افزایش تمرکزت کمک میکنه، ازشون بهره ببر*

----------


## king of konkur

برای دوری از سر و صدا برو کتابخونه. بعد ی مدتی اصن جوری میشه که دم در کتابخونه مشکلاتتو میذاری و میری تو. ناخودآگاه چون میبینی بقیه درحال خوندنن
و به نظرم هر موقع که مشکلات زیاد شدن ب هدفت فکر کن، تنها چیزی که باعث میشه بیشتر و بیشتر تلاش کنی بزرگی هدفته، و هدفتم بزرگه. پس واسش خیلی بجنگ :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mr.Hin

> سلام
> من پایه دهم هستم و دارم جدی میخونم واسه کنکور
> به دلایلی که هیچ ربطی به کرونا نداره مجبورم کل دبیرستانمو غیرحضوری بخونم
> 
> حالا مشکلم اینه که خانواده ما خیلی فضای متشنجی داره(نه فقط سر و صدا، استرس و همچنین اصطکاک بین آدمای خانواده ی من زیاده... بجز این، در کل همش باید نگران باشی که الان چه اتفاق تازه ای قراره بیفته )
> 
> منم خیلی آدم حساسی ام و با کوچیکترین اتفاقی به هم میریزم و کلا از مسیر درس خارج میشم
> 
> حالا ازتون میخوام کمکم کنید و راه حلی بگید که بتونم تحت تاثیر فضایی که توشم و آدماییکه اطرافم هستن قرار نگیرم و به این حد از استرسیکه دارم و دلیلش اصلا خودم نیستم غلبه کنم(میرم پای درس همش فکر و خیال اینکه قراره چه اتفاقی بیفته و چه بلایی سرمون بیاد تمرکزمو میگیره)
> ...


الان که نمیشه ولی بعد از کرونا بهترین کار کتابخونه هست یا حتی خونه دوستی رفیقی کسی.
الان هم یه اتاقی از خونه پیدا کنید یا یه گوشه خونه زیرزمینی جایی که کلا از فضای خونه دو باشید. کم کم هم باید عادت کنید از این سن به بعد اتفاقات خونه و بقیه ادماش، به اینده شما وصل نشه. سخته ولی کم کم عادت می کنید

----------


## tear_goddess

من هم حساس هستم
و سال کنکور وحشتناک حساس بود تا اتفاقی میوفتاد کلی بهم میریختم
و با هر حرف و حدیثی حساس میشدم البته هنوزم هستم اما یکمی بهتر شده
اولا که نباید این حساس بودن خودتو خیلی عیب ببینی و بخاطرش خودتو سرزنش کنی ! یه چیز طبیعیه که به مرور زمان حل میشه  :Yahoo (1): 
دوم اینکه باید بدونی ممکنه یه سری از آدما مسیر و راه و روش زندگیشون و مسیر فکریشون با تو فرق داره و باید خودتو بشناسی تا راه خودتو پیدا کنی
سوم که خیلی مهمه اینکه تو مسیر کنکور هزار و یک جور اتفاق و ناخوشی ممکنه بیوفته( که امیدوارم نیوفته) نه فقط تو مسیر کنکور ، تو مسیر زندگی به طور کلی باید یاد بگیری پوست کلفت باشی و جا نزنی !!!
من خودم ادم فوق العاده حساسیم و همین حساسیت روحم و خسته کرده اما از یه جایی به بعد دیگه دارم سعی میکنم به خودم آسیب نزنم 
+ کتابخانه برو 
موفق باشی

----------


## indomitable

*تسلیم شرایطی که داری نشو.
ممکنه تو این سه سالی ک پیش رو داری مشکلات جدی تری هم 
برات پیش بیاد.
واسه هدفت بجنگ،کاری که من سال اول نکردم*

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط atoo


ممنونم ازت عزیزم


بزن بیخیالی بابا
منم زیاد اینجوری میشم 
اصن تا ی حدی پیش میرخ ک نگم برات
ولی بیخی
این وختا ک آرامش میخای ی قاری هس العفاسی ، ارحمن و یس و دان کن گوش بده
سخت نگیر سخت بگیری بد تر میشه
سعی کن حساس نباشی منم حساس ام ولی دارم سعی خودمو میکنم
میتونی_

----------


## atoo

ممنون از همتون بچه ها
حتما توصیه هاتون مفید هست :Yahoo (11):

----------

